# My drift wood floats



## mrmosin (Sep 3, 2009)

I have 2 nice pieces of drift wood that floats. How do I get them to sink? Could there be too much solid wood? :-(


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

How long have you had them in the water? What kind of driftwood is it? Some types have to soak for a while to get water logged before it will sink. You could try weighting it down with an aguarium safe rock.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

sorry but i had to laugh at the name of the thread...... anyways wood by nature floats untill its waterlogged then itll sink. wood is porous and in those pores there is air. when you drop it immediately into your tank that air is still trapped so it floats. and just a little advice boil you wood for about 15 minutes to avoid any headache down the road. just throw it in a bucket put a rock on it and let it set for about a week if your not gonna boil it. Money


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i had to boil my driftwood for hours to finally get it to sink and that was after soaking it and changing th water daily for 2 weeks, believe me BOIL IT itll sink much faster AND get all the tannins outso your tank wont turn brown. boil it and change the water about every hour and keep doin that until the water is clear. itll then sink and stay crystal clear in your tank with no brown tannins in your water

hope that helps


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

ChristinaRoss said:


> i had to boil my driftwood for hours to finally get it to sink and that was after soaking it and changing th water daily for 2 weeks, believe me BOIL IT itll sink much faster AND get all the tannins outso your tank wont turn brown. boil it and change the water about every hour and keep doin that until the water is clear. itll then sink and stay crystal clear in your tank with no brown tannins in your water
> 
> hope that helps



do water changes everyu hour on his tank?!?!?!?!?!?! dude what are you talking about you should NEVER DO THAT EVER!!!!!!!! if you follow his advice of putting it in ur tank and doing water changes every hr your gunna have some stressed fish DO NOT DO IT!!!! just boil it then drop it in ur tank and presto your good to go.


----------



## volkspider (Aug 25, 2009)

MoneyMitch said:


> do water changes everyu hour on his tank?!?!?!?!?!?! dude what are you talking about you should NEVER DO THAT EVER!!!!!!!! if you follow his advice of putting it in ur tank and doing water changes every hr your gunna have some stressed fish DO NOT DO IT!!!! just boil it then drop it in ur tank and presto your good to go.


I think he meant changing the water the driftwood was soaking in (i.e., in some separate vessel; _not_ the water in the aquarium).


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

yes as i stated, boil it, and as you BOIL it keep changing the water, you can put driftwood in a tank unboiled and the tannins will leech out, but the brown water(tannins) wont hurt the fish, it just doesnt look too appealing IMO


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

opps sry guys thats what i get for trollin the forums under the influence lol


----------

